# Allison MD3060 NEED HELP



## 1939dodge (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,

I have a Allison MD3060RM serial number 9308003119 assembly number 29522663 that I need a Computer, controller and harness for.  I am hooking this up to a Cummins 12V and will also need the bell housing etc.

The torque converter I have is Part Number 29535593 serial number 08375 

I have some part numbers for the controller and stuff but would like to know where to find other part numbers that will work and or the other part numbers that will work.

29517003 ECU Core Assembly, Max Feature (Uncalibrated), Remote
29507938 Selector, Pushbutton
29513429 Selector Assembly, Lever, 6 RH RF

If anyone has a used part that will work please let me know as well.  I will need a wire harness as wellâ€¦

Where do you guys go to find what will work with the trans??

Thank You!!


----------



## 1939dodge (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello thank you for looking at my post, I know this information is harder to find.  If anyone even knows where to look and verify what other part numbers would work etc that would be great!

Thanks


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 3, 2012)

The best place to find out what will work with this trans is to a knowledgeable Allison outlet.  They'll have the logo on their sign.  They have access to the Allison tech data package, and parts catalogs that you will need to come up with the amount of information you are asking for.  What you are undertaking is a major project, and someone is going to have to invest some time in research to help you.  Good luck!


----------



## 1939dodge (Jul 3, 2012)

dbarton291;78421 said:
			
		

> The best place to find out what will work with this trans is to a knowledgeable Allison outlet.  They'll have the logo on their sign.  They have access to the Allison tech data package, and parts catalogs that you will need to come up with the amount of information you are asking for.  What you are undertaking is a major project, and someone is going to have to invest some time in research to help you.  Good luck!



Yes, I had been trying to figure out the stuff with my local dealer and service place...  here is what they said

"My supervisor has advised me to let you know that if I am to spend more time on this project, I will need to provide you with a quote for the time it will take to do the research on the part numbers you are inquiring about. Sorry but I have just been assigned new responsibilities here at Pacific Power Products and my area of responsibility is sales. My time needs to be paid for either directly or by the sale of new parts as a result of the time spent."

Here was their pricing for the parts;
"QTY        PART NO.            DESCRIPTION

1              29517003             ECU Core Assembly, Max Feature (Uncalibrated), Remote- $2805.10 PLUS PROGRAMMING

1              29507938             Selector, Pushbutton-USE 29507949 - $1693.03

1              29513429             Selector Assembly, Lever, 6 RH RF $1901.55"

Apparently $5,000 was not enough to warrant the time figuring out if another part would work, although I did ask to see if they had used parts because I do not have $5,000 just for a computer and controller.


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 4, 2012)

What is it you are building that would be powered by a Cummins V12 (you said 12V. I am assuming it is a 12 cylinder engine) and a remanufactured Allison 3000?    A Cummins V12 will be way beyond the ratings of that transmission.


----------



## 1939dodge (Jul 4, 2012)

I am using a 6 cylinder diesel the 12V is a 12 valve versus the newer 24 valve ones.  My motor is more mechanical, making for an easier install.  I will boost the motor up to around 500 hp which is technically over the rating for the trans but I will not be loading with over 80,000 lbs so I think I will be OK.

I am building a 1939 Dodge 1.5 Ton Flatbed truck, it has a rear axle rated for 19,000lbs so I need a strong transmission and I will drive this so I want an automatic transmission, I will drive on freeways in California and other states with higher speed limits so I need the Over Drive.  I also have a MT653 transmission that I will not be using, I was not sure if I could use it but it does not have the OD.


----------



## LEN (Jul 4, 2012)

I think you are overt the information level here. Perhaps a diesel or cummins talk forum would could might have more info.

LEN


----------



## 1939dodge (Jul 4, 2012)

I have seen a few threads on here that discuss the transmission, that lead me to join and see if I could find more info.  Unfortunatley the other forums may know more about the specific engine, many do not know much about these transmissions...  unfortunatley being the first to do somehting makes it much more difficult.  Hopefully I can find someone who knows about these transmissions and can give me more info on the propper part numbers for the controlls etc, or even better someone who has the parts and is looking to sell them.


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 4, 2012)

no wonder the Allison outlet didn't want to take it on without being paid.  You're going to have to supply the engine model, flywheel housing type, and they will have to search the Allison AS drawings to see if there is an existing adaptation.  If there's not, they would have to search the available parts to see what would physically fit.  Sounds like they didn't find anything when they first took a look at it  

Then you'll need a controller, shift selector and throttle position sensor.  The controller will have to be programmed to look for a TPS rather than engine communication.  You'll also need a wiring harness of the same controls generation as the controller.  A donor vehicle would be good for the electronics, but the adaptation between the engine and trans will have to be researched.


----------



## LEN (Jul 4, 2012)

So what motor is it. That might make it easier to equate a fit from another used RV maybe. Is it and older ISB, ISC ISM?


----------

